

A Decade of Replications Lessons from the Quarterly Journal of Political Science - spenrose
http://thepoliticalmethodologist.com/2014/12/09/a-decade-of-replications-lessons-from-the-quarterly-journal-of-political-science/

======
spenrose
"Of the 24 empirical papers subject to in-house replication review since
September 2012, [1] only 4 packages required no modifications. Of the
remaining 20 papers, 13 had code that would not execute without errors, 8
failed to include code for results that appeared in the paper, [2] and 7
failed to include installation directions for software dependencies. Most
troubling, however, 13 (54 percent) had results in the paper that differed
from those generated by the author’s own code."

